#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Eclipse Model Calibtaion: How to do it?

## Aries

Hello All,



I need to calibrate my model before doing any prediction. I will be using hydraulic tables generated by Pipesim. They were pretty much calibtated. This is how how I plan of doing it and please let me know if I am on the correct path.

Restart from the last year of my history and run it in prediction mode. I don't know exactly how to go on doing this but this is what I plan to do. On the last year of my history, change WCONHIST(they were ORAT specified in history) to WCONPROD (LRAT controlled). Specify the BHP and THP limit as well as assigning flowtables to my wells. After running the model check to see if my wells can produce the observed rates. Tweak the PI's if calculated rates by the model does not agree with the observed data. Do I need to match the THP's also? Am I on the correct track? Can somebody show me the proper way of calibrating the model.

Thanks for the help.

AriesSee More: Eclipse Model Calibtaion: How to do it?

----------


## rinrin

I did your track in saveral cases, restart 12 - 6 months back, release all liquid contraint, just keep Pwf or THP (if we generate FVT). I think this method one of the justified way to calibrate the model.

----------


## Aries

Rinrin,

Thanks for your help. Now I know that I am in the correct procedure. Appreciate your input.

----------

